# LSX FEVER



## 056 kid (Jul 7, 2016)

So who has LSX fever? I've had it for a while but never acted on it. Now I own an ly6 and I'm just at the beginning of creating a 1,000 plus rear wheel horsepower engine. I'm not even going to change the main berings, I'm not even going to re-ring my 150,000 plus mile engine. HELL, I'm not even going to open up the gap on the existing rings. 

I can't wait to plop this motor along with a th400 into my 1986 mustang! Ford tough with Chevy stuff I guess.


----------



## Woos31 (Jul 7, 2016)

056 kid said:


> So who has LSX fever? I've had it for a while but never acted on it. Now I own an ly6 and I'm just at the beginning of creating a 1,000 plus rear wheel horsepower engine. I'm not even going to change the main berings, I'm not even going to re-ring my 150,000 plus mile engine. HELL, I'm not even going to open up the gap on the existing rings.
> 
> I can't wait to plop this motor along with a th400 into my 1986 mustang! Ford tough with Chevy stuff I guess.


Yeah buddy that sounds like a tire blastin good time!


----------



## Marshy (Jul 7, 2016)

Talk about timing!!!! I'm hooked, can't stop thinking about building a stroked 408 LQ9. I just finished building a L31 Vortec for my 84 K10 but want to do a FI LS motor!!!!


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 8, 2016)

I am looking up at the vast surface of lsx parts floating along from 20' below. It's easy to begin to feel a choking sensation when confronted with such choice.

I'm ready to pull the trigger on a LJMS stage II turbo cam along with some new springs & accompanying hardware.

THOUGH; the original attraction was that these motors will CRANK out the hp without so much as a power adder and an oil change.


I did break off the bottom of the oil dip stick today, maybe I'll punch it out, get a forged 4.8 crank with some nice berings and spin it 8,500 rpm on 2 BAR. its ALLL possible in this LSX ice
rink!!!
Before that, I'm gonna put a borg warner s480 infront of the cammed 6.0 with 93 pump & water/meth & that's about it. 1000 @ the wheels should be easy..


----------



## Marshy (Jul 8, 2016)

What ever you do, post pictures!


----------

